

Using Social Security Number as Login Usernames: Benefit Resource, Inc - aioprisan
https://www.briweb.com/
My company uses them for commuter benefit management and I just realized that they use social security numbers as usernames to login to the site. How absolutely bad of an idea is this and how can I get my company to stop using them?
======
aioprisan
How can I convince my company to stop using them for benefit management? I
think it's a terrible idea to use social security numbers as login usernames

------
loki540
what is this, 1998? weak sauce

